# Invision 2.0 Updated to the Latest PF 4



## James

The Forum software has been upgraded.

PM me with bugs, and small issues which you would like to report.

Regards.


----------



## max

yea, as I've told you before, hehe, the logo makes the forum look like garbage in Firefox.

Looks great in IE! 

Please make it look nice in Firefox when you get a chance!


----------



## Quaverion

James and Daniel, once again I must say that I do not care for this logo for numerous reasons. The font is nothing like the font used on the site, so it doesn't go with it. Also, it does not conform to the shades of blues used. The border is kind of very tacky and cheap. The three pictures give it a complex feel, not good complex, but jumbled and unorganized. I found through many years of designing Web sites that simplicity is the way to go. The top inside light bluish green border on the right is bigger than the others, and its color doesn't go with the rest of the colors here as well. The best logo is a very simple one. That way, people's minds familiarize with it better and it is easier to accept by the guests on the site.

Try this. I got it off Google Image search, but it is a common symbol not under copyright at all. It means "surround sound." Just to be sure, I would change the colors of it, which you could do very easily. http://home.wxs.nl/~oomen118/surround-sound_symbol.jpg However, I do realize, of course, that it is totally up to you.

Again, I mean no disrespect at all to the designer of this logo. I just feel that a simple logo would be much more suitable for a site with great expectations such as this. To build a great site, one must try to look at others. Would Google, Pepsi, Coke, McDonald's, and any other billion dollar company have a logo such as this?

I am not trying to be a total jerk. I just feel a great affinity with this site.


----------



## Daniel

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, well, the logo you gave a link, I really don't think would be better, because it looks like nothing. 

Secondly I don't understand the comparison with McDonald or Coca Cola, I think there is no worth to compare with, even for showing simplicity.

Well, we said, this banner (it's actually not a logo) will be here for some time, not for ever.

The only problem I see now, is the integration into different browsers (actually I use Netscape, so I know what you mean). 

Anyway, we appreciate all opinions and helps.


----------

